# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  New costume revealed

## Jojo

Doctor Who fans have been given their first look at the new costume being worn by Matt Smith, the 11th actor to play the role.

The Time Lord's new look consists of tweed jacket, bow tie, rolled up trousers and black boots.

Filming on the new episodes begins on Monday in Cardiff, with the new series going out in spring 2010.

Smith is taking over from David Tennant, whose last episodes will be shown at the end of the year.

"I feel very privileged and proud to be part of this iconic show," Smith said after arriving on set for his first day of filming.

'Come alive'

"The scripts are brilliant - I'm excited about the future and all the brilliant adventures I get to go on as the Doctor."

The Doctor will also have a new companion - Amy Pond - played by Karen Gillan, who meets the Time Lord in episode one of the new series.

There is also a changed team behind the scenes, led by new lead writer and executive producer Steven Moffat who will be responsible for the overall creative direction of the show, as well as plot and character arcs.

"Matt and Karen are going to be incredible, and Doctor Who is going to come alive on Saturday nights in a whole new way," Moffat said.

Since its return in 2005, Doctor Who has won a number of accolades, including Baftas and National Television Awards. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think it makes him look older than I imagined he would look if that makes sense.  Not sure about the dicky bow tbh, but hey, we'll see...

----------


## Abbie

Yeah its not too bad, I agree not sure on the dicky bow

she looks good

----------

